# Alternatives To a Retaining Wall



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would take out the concrete steps from the driveway over to the entry, it's doesn't meet code.

I would install something similar to the stone steps in the link below. Making it so it's kinda of round and meeting both planes. Then install a pond/fountain in the space in question.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sto...2&ved=0CB0QsARqFQoTCN6ziLynsMcCFQjYPgodKp4BVw


----------



## Newman73 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. As much as I would love to knock out the (out of code) steps and add a pond, I don't think that would be any cheaper than getting the Retaining Wall built unfortunately.


----------



## mrlegoman (Oct 24, 2010)

I've gone through this question myself. I was getting ready to do a post on the retaining walls I put around the back of our house. Ours ended up being 12' high and 120' long. So a little larger then your project. 
We got several quotes and they all came out to between 20-25$ per square foot. Looking at your space and estimating a 20' long wall about 3' high, your quote came in at 60$ per sq ft. It just seems high for a non-load bearing wall. I ended up doing my wall myself after gathering material and info from Boxely.com and allanblock.com (and youtube) . The key is make sure your base layer is level and you have proper drainage. 

The answer your original question: Have you looked into Gabions? I'm starting to build a couple around my property. pros and cons to them. Pro is that they are cheap and easy to build, doos not require a perfectly level base, are self draining. Cons is that they will rust over time (20-30 years unless you use stainless steel) and can potentially have sharp edges.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Everything I showed you wouldn't come close to $3700.

You were planning to DIY right.? I mean this is a DIY site....


----------

